# Kearsley Pets



## Nick417 (Apr 19, 2007)

Anybody know the website address of Kearsley Exotic Pets (or whatever it's called). I did have it, I think, but now I can't find it anywhere  . and before everyone shouts "Google it" at me I bl**dy well have and still can't find it. Perhaps I just dreamed it had a website :lol2:


----------



## mark97r1 (Feb 9, 2007)

i know of a Kearsley Tropicals, pretty sure they dont have a website. This is their email address

[email protected]

HTH
Mark


----------



## yellow_python (May 14, 2007)

Has anyone dealt with them before?

Might be going up there but dont want to waste my time just in case


----------



## Nick417 (Apr 19, 2007)

yellow_python said:


> Has anyone dealt with them before?
> 
> Might be going up there but dont want to waste my time just in case


I've only bought bits and pieces there. It's a very old fashioned shop, all the reps are kept in the back or upstairs. Worth a visit if you are in the area IMHO


----------



## mark97r1 (Feb 9, 2007)

Yeah id agree, very old school and quite an eye opener.. 
Worth a visit though.

Mark


----------



## morph (Jan 31, 2007)

yellow_python said:


> Has anyone dealt with them before?
> 
> Might be going up there but dont want to waste my time just in case


They only really deal in wc so dont have anything you can cuddle as such.
I aint keen have seen diff species in together.


----------



## yellow_python (May 14, 2007)

Reason i asked is i asked about his royals and when i asked if wc, cf or cb he said wc but then when i said i didnt want to buy wc he soon changed his mind saying they were cf instead and the last shipment was wc which have now all sold.

Not trying to put the place down as he could well be telling the truth but he didnt email me to correct himself until i emailed back a couple days later saying i didnt want wc


----------



## morph (Jan 31, 2007)

yellow_python said:


> Reason i asked is i asked about his royals and when i asked if wc, cf or cb he said wc but then when i said i didnt want to buy wc he soon changed his mind saying they were cf instead and the last shipment was wc which have now all sold.
> 
> Not trying to put the place down as he could well be telling the truth but he didnt email me to correct himself until i emailed back a couple days later saying i didnt want wc


I know this place veeery well and never known them to have cb except beardies.
Which of course cant be shipped.


----------



## yellow_python (May 14, 2007)

I decided against it just in case anyway as its way up north from here and didnt want to be let down, glad i made the decision if thats the case


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

I know the owner Billy fairly well and tbh he imports and wholesales most of his stuff and his shop is just for passing trade. The bad news is everything is WC, he gets it up to health and wholesales it as CF or CB so its worth finding out who your local pet shop is buying wholesale from.

On the flip side if your happy to take WC reptiles then your in for a treat, he has everything you could ever dream of, its the only place ive ever seen king cobras in the flesh. He had 18 of them, all sold on pre orders alone. He said i could handle one if i wanted, handle a WC king cobra? - i dont think so :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I get adult female leopard gecko's from him for £25 each, i assume everyone is wild caught because ive no way of knowing but they have all been in good health. Even had one or two come home pregnant.

Ive always been tempted by his £225 green tree pythons but i deffo want a CB one so im waiting till i see the right one.:no1:

BTW you dont need a DWAL to buy hot snakes.


----------



## boidaeboy (May 13, 2007)

WeThePeople said:


> BTW you dont need a DWAL to buy hot snakes.


Any retail shop that sells you an animal that is DWA without seeing your permit is doing so illegally - whatever they tell you. The only exception is if you have a zoo or petshop license in which case you are permitted to keep DWA animals. I would be very careful if anyone offers you a KC and doesn't ask you about a license. Good news is that Mangroves are coming off DWA. ABout time too - harmless little pretties.


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

boidaeboy said:


> Any retail shop that sells you an animal that is DWA without seeing your permit is doing so illegally - whatever they tell you. The only exception is if you have a zoo or petshop license in which case you are permitted to keep DWA animals. I would be very careful if anyone offers you a KC and doesn't ask you about a license. Good news is that Mangroves are coming off DWA. ABout time too - harmless little pretties.


Spot on. You HAVE to have a dwa license for any hots on the dwa list. Just the laws. I would definatly be specticle about any shop which don't ask for a dwa license.


----------

